# One Arm



## tshadowchaser (Sep 29, 2006)

How and what so you teach to a person with one arm? How do they go about learning the disarms. etc.?


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 29, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:


> How and what so you teach to a person with one arm? How do they go about learning the disarms. etc.?


The cool thing about FMA is that alot of the techniques one arm for striking and blocking if necessary. If you have seen sparring clips, alot of the practitioners mainly engage with one hand.

Several disarms, including ones as the result of "defanging the snake" can be executed with one hand. Also, the rest of the body can be used for hyper-extension.

The amount of techniques are endless.


----------



## robertlk808 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Tshadowchaser I was just perusing the forum and found this thread.  I was wondering how everything was going?  I was thinking there could be some good things that could be done off the roof and wing blocks.  Footwork would again be highly important.  I think that once you begin to "play" with stuff you will find quite a bit of techniques.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 15, 2006)

I think I would present the techniques as is, then see how they try to do it, and make adjustments to doing it, then go from there. It will be a great learning experience for all involved.


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 15, 2006)

I would start primarily with Largo Mano. Teach the long range and zoning, give him (her) the confidence and ability to defend with a stick. Techniques such as blocking will be difficult in Medio since there is no checkhand. Sure you can teach the block, but after they block they are in a difficult position. If they counter strike they are open for a hit. You might be able to bridge from largo to corto and use body checks in place of the hand. A person with this handicap has had to improvise to deal with different challenges in thier everyday life. Don't put it beyond them to figure a way to do it on thier own. Some of what you will be going through will be experimentation. "This is how the technique is done"...then see if it can be made to work with one armed person. But I still think a one armed person can be as effective as anyone from Largo Mano if they know how.


----------



## modarnis (Nov 16, 2006)

We had a one armed student for a few years, along time ago.  He was very adept at using his stick, in combination with good footwork.  We used Siniwali and basic blocking patterns as foundation material.  Professor Presas helped him to use his body and shoulder to replace a check hand, in essence a shoulder bump to the attackers arm or body after a posting type block.  In many ways teaching this guy developed my game early on.  With only one arm, you can't shortcut the footwork, which is critical to the execution of all technique.  Sometimes the second arm makes us lazy


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 16, 2006)

modarnis said:


> We had a one armed student for a few years, along time ago. He was very adept at using his stick, in combination with good footwork. We used Siniwali and basic blocking patterns as foundation material. Professor Presas helped him to use his body and shoulder to replace a check hand, in essence a shoulder bump to the attackers arm or body after a posting type block. In many ways teaching this guy developed my game early on. With only one arm, you can't shortcut the footwork, which is critical to the execution of all technique. Sometimes the second arm makes us lazy



Thanks for sharing this as this was my thought, but I have not had the priviledge of this knowledge first hand. 

We have had people train in casts so one handed and off hand training is important.


----------

